# well, I've been evicted



## dralarms (Jun 4, 2014)

*well, I've been evicted. *** Update****

Just had the insurance company replace all my hard wood due to a leak and the wife said it's gotta go. 

But on the bright side, she just bought me a 10 by 20 lofted building to put everything in, said all I have to do is insulate it, wire it and get water to it. Won't get it for 3 weeks but I have a bunch of work to get it ready.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 4, 2014)

Good luck !!

You really scared me when I read the initial post !!


----------



## dralarms (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol, as if there wasn't enough drama going on. I can't wait. I'll be able to set my stuff up and not have to worry about it being in the way of the wife's stuff.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 4, 2014)

Please give me step by step instructions !! 

I need a place of my own also !!!!!!


----------



## jekern1015 (Jun 5, 2014)

You mean you can do that !!! I would like insructions as well.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 5, 2014)

What leaked? Were you using a bottling bucket for a fermentor? What state are you guys in? WVMJ


----------



## dralarms (Jun 5, 2014)

It was the water line from the washer. The clincher was my wine carts have hard plastic wheels and even my light weight tool box was making indentions on the floor ( I bought rubber wheels for it) but my wine cart is heavier, it's got 30 gallons of wine plus the weight of the glass. She said forget it. 

I will post progress pictures once the building is delivered.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 5, 2014)

Sweet, I just had a new building 12x24 delivered this week. Plan on doing the same. Can't wait to see how yours progresses


----------



## Jericurl (Jun 5, 2014)

We are going to need pictures, etc, of both storage buildings!


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 5, 2014)

That's going to be a great project for you, (Berl too), might want to put the posts in the Cellars and Storage area. I hope you can take the time to include lots of pictures right from the start and any ideas you come up with along the way.
Good luck gentlemen.... to your drawing boards now!
Mike


----------



## reefman (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 5, 2014)

Better not let Danger Dave see this thread. "WMT unofficial, 1st annual wine making shed Competition"...... and Doug takes the early lead.....
Mike


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 5, 2014)

/Aussie accent on

"Thats not a shed...This is a shed"

/Aussie accent off


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow....... Jealous!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks plenty big for a couple of recliners and a big-screen!


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 6, 2014)

reefman said:


> Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
> Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.




Very Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 6, 2014)

reefman said:


> Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
> Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.



Sweet.........


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2014)

Holy Crap!!!!!!! is that nice! Congrats!


----------



## barryjo (Jun 6, 2014)

reefman said:


> Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
> Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.


 
Just a suggestion. Put in a water line and a 1/2 bath. Are you on your own septic system? If so, and hooking to the house is not an option, put in a separate tank and 50 feet of drain. With no shower, a large field is not needed.
My "shed" is 36X54 and 1/4 is partitioned and heated. The rest holds my toys.


----------



## barryjo (Jun 8, 2014)

reefman said:


> Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
> Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.


 
Window boxes with flowers?? Shutters on the windows??? Probably should dress it down a bit, lest "someone" think you prefer the shed to the main house!!!!
My "someone" refers to my winery as my "one-bedroom apartment".


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 8, 2014)

reefman said:


> Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
> Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.



looks like a doll house! Are you sure it's a shed? Good Job


----------



## reefman (Jun 8, 2014)

That was the wife's idea. The inside is all mine.
All my wine will go in here, plus JohnT's idea...two recliners and big screen.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2014)

reefman said:


> Here's my shed! 16 x 24 - 2 story!
> Installing electric now. Next is to insulate and drywall. Not sure if I will run water line, or just hook-up to a hose when I need it.



Please tell me you have a basement in there! 

Only kidding. Green with envy over here. That looks awesome.


----------



## reefman (Jun 8, 2014)

Hahaha! No, but if you look around the foundation, you can see some loose stone. I Have a persistent groundhog who wants to excavate a basement for me. 
I finally had to dig out the stone, put down hardware cloth to keep him out. I set a Hav-a-hart trap for him last year, but caught a skunk instead.


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bet he was pissed! no pun intended lol


----------



## reefman (Jun 9, 2014)

barryjo said:


> Just a suggestion. Put in a water line and a 1/2 bath. Are you on your own septic system? If so, and hooking to the house is not an option, put in a separate tank and 50 feet of drain. With no shower, a large field is not needed.
> My "shed" is 36X54 and 1/4 is partitioned and heated. The rest holds my toys.



I think at 36 x 54 a shed just doesn't seem to be the right term to use!

Actually, I am only about 20 feet from the septic system, so I guess I could run a line over to it.
Right now I have my Kayak and my Zodiac stored in there. The Kayak is hung from the rafters.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 9, 2014)

barryjo said:


> My "shed" is 36X54 and 1/4 is partitioned and heated. The rest holds my toys.





reefman said:


> I think at 36 x 54 a shed just doesn't seem to be the right term to use!




Amen, Reefman. The footprint of Barry Jo's shed is about 2.5 times that of my (very comfortable) house!


----------



## barryjo (Jun 10, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Amen, Reefman. The footprint of Barry Jo's shed is about 2.5 times that of my (very comfortable) house!


 
Cool it, guys. When we decided to put up a building, THE WIFE said "make sure it is big enough. When I started looking at plans, she says "will that be big enough???". It is all her fault.
And no, you can't borrow her!!
And BTW, the shed is bigger than the house!!


----------



## barryjo (Jun 10, 2014)

reefman said:


> I think at 36 x 54 a shed just doesn't seem to be the right term to use!
> 
> You must be refering to the "city" definition of shed. Out here in the country, we build them a bit larger. In the unheated side, I have an 18 foot boat, a Jeep, a JD garden tractor, 40-50 cases of wine bottles. 3 workbenches, a fridge, and various other things needed for a 2 acre lot.
> So the heated part is just a small part where I make wine, build fishing tackle, have a 1/2 bath and 3 more workbenches. It is getting crowded!!!!
> Sure glad I am retired.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 11, 2014)

Still empty, it arrived last week on the day I was leaving for vacation. It is 12 x 24 with a built in 10' work bench and wrap around overhead shelf. Will most likely use this one for storage and get another one next year for wine making. Nothing fancy but should get the job done.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice,

Mine has the door on the side. They told me by putting it on the end you actually loose wall height. Mine has 2 6ft lofts, I can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2014)

Folks, 

When using sheds, do any of you folks have a heater or AC to control the temperature? 

Seems like it will get mighty cold in the shed during winter, and rather hot in the summer.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2014)

I picked up this one from Costco last Summer and got it together finally in the Fall LOL. 8" x 12" for $1099 delivered. It doesn't come with shingles so add another ~$300 for roofing materials. This has a loft, nice shelf along the back and rafters that you could hang stuff on or in and plenty of room to store all my big equipment (crusher/destemmer, press, primaries, carboys, empty bottles (of which I have more than I could ever fill) LOL


----------



## dralarms (Jun 11, 2014)

JohnT,

I'm insulating and controlling the temp. Without it the temp would fluctuate too much.


----------



## reefman (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm planning to insulate and condition my space as well.


----------



## barryjo (Jun 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> When using sheds, do any of you folks have a heater or AC to control the temperature?
> 
> Seems like it will get mighty cold in the shed during winter, and rather hot in the summer.


 
Before I sheetrocked the walls, I had a neighbor spray foam insulation, in the "inhabited" area. 1 1/2-2". Also installed 3 radiant heat units up near the ceiling. Would have loved to have in-floor heat but didn't plan that far ahead. A small window AC unit cools in the summer.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2014)

So you folks have electric service to the sheds? Nice! That is not so easy to get past in our town. They want to call to call the shed "living space" when either electric or water service is connected, and tax you accordingly.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2014)

Gotta love that Garden State.......


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Gotta love that Garden State.......


 

It has it's moments like any other place (both good and bad). Actually, it is my town (and not the state) that does the assessment.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 13, 2014)

I also plan to run power to mine, $50 for the building permit and another 50 for the electric


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 13, 2014)

Reefman I am truly envious. Your shed looks awesome. Wish I had seen that before we built ours. We built ours about 5 years ago and we used it to not only store our tools, but we slept in it while building the house lol. No insulation. A few nights we dropped to -20 and I honestly thought we were going to die lol


----------



## dralarms (Jun 13, 2014)

No permits, no fees. I'll run my own and the county be danged about it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 13, 2014)

dralarms said:


> No permits, no fees. I'll run my own and the county be danged about it.



But when you have an electrical fire, you will still expect the firefighters to show up, right?


----------



## dralarms (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, but it's a volunteer fire department.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 14, 2014)

And on top of that, I've run more electrical wire than I care to count. Just for the record, here in the great state of Tennessee, a home owner is allowed to run their own electrical.

Heck it's not like I'm wiring an apartment complex, I'm putting in a light and about 8 receptacles.


----------



## barryjo (Jun 14, 2014)

dralarms said:


> And on top of that, I've run more electrical wire than I care to count. Just for the record, here in the great state of Tennessee, a home owner is allowed to run their own electrical.
> 
> Heck it's not like I'm wiring an apartment complex, I'm putting in a light and about 8 receptacles.


 
Just remember, the black wire goes to the brass terminal, the white wire to the silver terminal and the bare wire to the green terminal. And then you give it the groundhog test. Good luck. And don't forget about heating and cooling.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 14, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Yep, but it's a volunteer fire department.



And the relevance of that is.... ???

The reason for the permit is not to pay for the fire services. It is to pay to inspect the work so that it can be determined if the work (whoever did it) was done correctly, and therefore not place people in danger. (Including the homeowner and volunteer firemen.)


----------



## dralarms (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't get it, we are talking about a shed, it's not like anyone is sleeping there. (Oh and just for the record, there will be smoke protection installed also)


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 14, 2014)

dralarms said:


> I don't get it, we are talking about a shed, it's not like anyone is sleeping there. (Oh and just for the record, there will be smoke protection installed also)



I don't actually care too much about your doing electrical work without a permit, and I have no ill intent. I am aware of your background, and am fairly confident you can do basic electrical work. I am also capable of performing workmanlike electrical work to current code, and have been known to install an outlet or two _sans_ permit.

The reason I called you out on it is because of your comment "The county be danged." I could be wrong, but it seems to me that you seem to think that "the county" is some enemy that you are outwitting. In fact, it is YOU who is breaking the social contract. 

"The county" is, in fact, you and your neighbors. You and your neighbors have made agreements about what each of you is allowed to do. Your agreements are intended to safeguard each other's lives and properties as best as you can, balanced against your individual rights to behave as you would like. You, evidently, have assessed these agreements, and decided that you know better, and that the risks are small enough that complying with these agreements is not worth the time or money you would need to take to abide by them.

I have no real problem with this. However, if you are making this decision, you should at least be able to own it. It is not "The county be danged." It is "I, Dr. Alarms, have decided that, in this instance, I can operate in violation of the agreements my neighbors and I have made, because the risks to them are small enough that it is not worth my while to do so."

The fact that your fire service is volunteer strikes me as a factor arguing FOR, not against, getting the proper permit. A professional firefighter like DangerDave is at least paid for the risks he takes; moreover, the people in his county/town/city have agreed that, in addition to paying him to put out their fires, they will also take care of his widow if he were to die in a fire in someone's shed, and that they would pay him a salary to live on if he were to become disabled putting out a fire in someone's shed. Your volunteer neighbors (it is the Volunteer State, after all!) may or may not have these protections. Although I wouldn't condone placing a professional firefighter at risk unnecessarily, I would be even more reticent to place a volunteer neighbor at risk.

Finally, you might consider the The Golden Rule. Let's say you go into someone's house to install an alarm. They have a dog, and the dog has not had its rabies vaccination. The owners say that, "The county be danged, we don't need no vaccination for our puppy -- the risk of his _both_ contracting rabies _and_ biting the alarm dude are too small to be worth our while." Are you in agreement with their decision and their right to make it?

Best regards,


----------



## Julie (Jun 15, 2014)

Get off your soapbox Paul, you are going too far.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 15, 2014)

Paul,

You misunderstood my intent. It was actualky a joke since there is no permit required to add this shed or run electric to it as long as there is no "service" required. IOW, if I don't need the power company to install a pole, water, or sewer then they don't seem to care.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 15, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Paul,
> 
> You misunderstood my intent. It was actualky a joke since there is no permit required to add this shed or run electric to it as long as there is no "service" required. IOW, if I don't need the power company to install a pole, water, or sewer then they don't seem to care.



If there was no permit required, then I apologize. Yes, I misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 15, 2014)

Lol, no worries. I can be a smart butt at times.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 21, 2014)

I see this thread made the newsletter. Still waiting on my building, but did find a air conditioner/heat pump for it. 269.00 for a 13000btu portable air conditioner with heat pump. Should cool/heat my little building just fine.


----------



## barryjo (Jun 22, 2014)

dralarms said:


> I see this thread made the newsletter. Still waiting on my building, but did find a air conditioner/heat pump for it. 269.00 for a 13000btu portable air conditioner with heat pump. Should cool/heat my little building just fine.


 
The more I read about your "shed" the more I am reminded of the story about B'rer Rabbit and the Briar Patch. Evicted? Really?
And where did you find the AC/heat pump for $269, if I may ask?


----------



## dralarms (Jun 22, 2014)

Sportsmasguide.com.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, it's update time:


Well here you go. It's not finished but getting close.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice !!!
I wish my wife was so generous to kick me out into my own man cave - LOL


----------



## dralarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Yea, the most important tool ain't there yet. The all in one has it's own place right there on the right side of the table.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice, but where is the recliner and flat screen????


----------



## dralarms (Jul 24, 2014)

No room, strictly a working lab. Still have to move a bunch of wine, along with all my buckets, carts, and tool box.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking good, you're going to have it filled before opening day!
Mike


----------



## dralarms (Jul 24, 2014)

It's strictly private. And I've got a bunch more wine to move.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 24, 2014)

I am thinking of an open house event ??


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2014)

Finally got all my wine in there and started some more.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2014)

And the work area.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice. Now to build racks. You might even want to consider the wine racks from Sam's club.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm leaving them in boxes.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 28, 2014)

Got the water hooked up, a little organizing and I'll be good to go. And the wife just bought me 66 lbs of dark red plums.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 28, 2014)

I like how you have everything at waist height - no bending over at all !

Nice Job !!


----------



## dralarms (Jul 28, 2014)

Yea, I was tired of that.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 28, 2014)

Lookin' good dralarms


----------



## dralarms (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you. I was going stir (pun intended) crazy not being able to start anything.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never seen any wine racks in Sam's


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2014)

you have to look on line only at Sams


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 31, 2014)

It looks great! If you have bottled wine in those cases though and plan to leave them shouldn't the cases be on their sides?


----------



## dralarms (Jul 31, 2014)

Actually most of the wines are bottom up. Just some of my earlier wines are bottom down. Too much sediment in those.


----------

